
Sean Young filmed the making of Dune with David Lynch 1983 - adambyrtek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFTS5-cIHgQ
======
iuguy
Wow, this is incredible. Sean Young is an amazingly underrated actress. She
was really fantastic in Blade Runner.

Dune is also one of my favourite books, although I see the film as a separate
entity it is one of my favourite Lynch films - perhaps not the most
accessible, but nonetheless one of my favourites. Thankyou for sharing this
link.

